# Floating wall shelf



## 1031982 (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok, I made a little rectangle floating shelf that's 19" long, 8 3/4" high, and just under 3.5" deep. I know where wall studs are and was planning on using them, however I am unsure on what I can get to hold it up. Total weight, with what I plan on putting inside it is 10.6 LB.
I assume I should plan on getting things to hold 11-15 LBS, however I don't have a lot of room to play with as the wood is only 3/4" thick, and I need almost all the space inside.
Given the constants of where it's going, floating is the only real option. The wood is left over from another shelving project I finished a while ago.

Is it OK to get some L brackets to hold this up? I was thinking of using four total, two on top and two on bottom with them all secured into the studs.

Thanks in advance for any advice/help/information.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

10 pounds is not very much, I would think L brackets would do just fine. And 3/4" is plenty thick for your basic shelf.


----------



## 1031982 (Apr 30, 2016)

That's great, Before I run out and buy stuff, what about this combination?
I am still new to this stuff, and would rather make sure before hand.
Forum won't let me post links yet, so I am looking at Home depot.
3/4 in. Zinc Plated Corner Braces
#6 3/8 in. Phillips Flat-Head Wood Screws


----------



## 1031982 (Apr 30, 2016)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-1-1-2-in-Zinc-Plated-Corner-Brace-4-Pack-15304/202033892
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Crown-Bolt-6-3-8-in-Phillips-Flat-Head-Wood-Screws-21901/203086367


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

I would get the biggest L bracket you can fit. Sounds like you are tight on room, but even the 3" one would be better. Get longer screws too. 1 1/2" maybe. Those little 3/8" screws won't even make it through the drywall.

Forgot to ask - when you say 8.75" high and 3.5" deep, do you mean it sticks away from the wall 8.75"?


----------



## 1031982 (Apr 30, 2016)

Bret86844 said:


> I would get the biggest L bracket you can fit. Sounds like you are tight on room, but even the 3" one would be better. Get longer screws too. 1 1/2" maybe. Those little 3/8" screws won't even make it through the drywall.
> 
> Forgot to ask - when you say 8.75" high and 3.5" deep, do you mean it sticks away from the wall 8.75"?


It sticks away from the wall 3.5". Sorry for the confusion.
I went to a local hardware store and got it up using 3/4" bracket, included screws to secure the brackets to the wood, and 2" screws to secure it to the wall/studs.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Ah, that makes sense. Looks like it worked out for you!


----------

